# Magnetic Barometric Bearing



## diduknowthat (Feb 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if the ENERMAX UC-12EB fan is really as quiet as it claims to be? I am looking to swap out my Ante Tricool 120mm fans.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811999099

the dBa rating looks a bit too good to believe.


----------



## The_Beast (Feb 25, 2008)

I heard if you don't seat the blades on right it's pretty loud


IMO I wouldn't get one(even thou they are pretty cool)


----------

